# Red Crossbills



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We have nesting Red Crossbills this year, a first for us. The wife fed a whole flock of adults Red Crossbills in May when I was gone and now there's a set of parents and two fledglings hanging around our feeders.

The female has the most pronounced crossed bill of any I have ever seen.

I got a pic of one of the babies and I am still trying to get the adults to hold still long enough to take a photo.


----------



## featherwalker (Jun 4, 2011)

Those cross bills are cool birds. I used to see them up in Logan quite frequently. That is a great picture; I wish I could get cross bills at my feeder.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow , never seen one. A beak only a mother could love. :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's the dad:










Mrs Goob took the pic about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fuzzy pic of a first-year male:










Another out-of-focus pic, this time an adult female:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet birds! Don't see them much here in the valley (too few conifers.) 

The tanagers were here last week...but they're gone up yer direction/elevation now. Good thing too, 'cause last years late snows (and no insects) kept them down here way too long and many, many died. I was finding as many as 6 a day in my yard, dead, every day!


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Never seen a cross bill in the wild. But had Evening Grossbeaks into the feeders earlier this spring. They have migrated north now. But have Blackheaded grossbeaks in now.


----------

